# Gene Simco?



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 14, 2006)

I just watched an exceptional explanation of ukemi (falling techniques) in a DVD that was included with _Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Basics _by Gene Simco. Anyone know about him? He seems to really be able to explain basics very well. Thoughts?


----------



## Shogun (Nov 14, 2006)

from what I have read andheard, he is a black belt in both traditional and Brazilian Jiu-jitsu, and knows his stuff.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 14, 2006)

His "BJJ: The Mastertext" is a great book as well, I have the first edition, but the new vol. 2 is apparently a lot bigger.

I grabbed a couple of the 1st editions when the switch happened for I believe $10  each


----------



## Ybot (Nov 14, 2006)

I personally really like his stuff and have recomended his books over the gracie equivilants for some time.  Warning about him, though, amoung the BJJ comunity there is question about how and where he got his black belt so a lot of the BJJ snobs will tell you to avoid his products.  But like I said, I've personally never found anything but quality instruction in his books.  I would be intrested in seeing his DVD (it comes with the BJJ Basics book, right?)


----------



## Shogun (Nov 14, 2006)

I too have heard that but The legitamacy of his BB is overshadowed by his technique. I beleive he is very good, and does a great job of explaining technique.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 14, 2006)

Ybot said:


> I personally really like his stuff and have recomended his books over the gracie equivilants for some time.  Warning about him, though, amoung the BJJ comunity there is question about how and where he got his black belt so a lot of the BJJ snobs will tell you to avoid his products.  But like I said, I've personally never found anything but quality instruction in his books.  I would be intrested in seeing his DVD (it comes with the BJJ Basics book, right?)



He's got a few nagging PR issues 

Funny though, a few years back when he was still purple everyone was reccommending his book, it was THE BJJ book on the market.  Then some promotion issues, both belts and how he promotes himself, and *poof* his stuff stops being valid...

His MMA stuff seemed a little weak, but the grappling always seemed very well described.  Which is basically to be expected from a BJJ guy.

Signs of BJJ going mainstream, it's starting to have the same "politics" problems as the other big arts.  Becomes more about who then what.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 14, 2006)

Ybot said:


> I personally really like his stuff and have recomended his books over the gracie equivilants for some time. Warning about him, though, amoung the BJJ comunity there is question about how and where he got his black belt so a lot of the BJJ snobs will tell you to avoid his products. But like I said, I've personally never found anything but quality instruction in his books. I would be intrested in seeing his DVD (it comes with the BJJ Basics book, right?)


 
Yes, it did. The video is even better than the book, IMO. While real competence and an understanding of the nuances of technique can only come with private instruction (as you know - I've seen your great clips), someone who already has some martial arts experience can definitely give themselves a much better chance on the ground by studying and practicing his material. BTW, the DVD is very short.


----------



## Tony Torre (Nov 16, 2006)

A 2 volume set of his dvd's is available for rent through netflix.  check him out and judge for yourselves.  Personallly I like them.

Tony Torre
Miami Arnis Group
www.miamiarnisgroup.com


----------



## aikiway24 (Nov 20, 2006)

His products are great.  I know people who have trained with him and have  nothing but the best to say about him and his teaching.  He's been around since  BJJ began on the net and was one of the first people out there writing books -  even before the Gracies. 

The politics about him was a result of some  punks in the bjj community who didn't like him,  then made it their job to post  all kinds of lies on forums about him. 

He's been around for a long time and is a legit BJJ Black Belt. If you  go to his site, there are pics and he is very straightforward about his  promotions and the people who gave it to him. www.genesimco.com

I think the one  thing about BJJ is that it tends to lack the whole 'traditional' side of martial  arts and that will inevitably lend itself to more trash talking, so I would go  by the facts in his case and clearly, he isn't hiding anything.  

The  newer edition of his Master Text is definitely the most complete BJJ book out  there. The dvd set that goes with it is even better and has more moves on it  than you'll ever need to know. I think the best deal he has going is the online  training program at www.jiu-jitsu.net -  it's huge and very well organized.


----------



## thewhitemikevick (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, a black belt in Brazillian Jiu-Jitsu AND the traditional style? I must say that's pretty impressive.


----------

